# Slow day out deep! But,



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Ocean Man, JoeZ and myself metat Shoreline withhigh hopesforsome deep water dropping.We were met by extremely low tidesat the launch but manage to float over the shallows and headed towards the pass.The pass was absolutely breathtaking with the sun coming up overslick conditions...I had visions inspired by recent post of grouper,scamp and AJ's over flowing our fish box becausewe were surely going to the desired hunting grounds.

No live bait action at the passso we continued onto our first dropin220' oversome nice looking natural bottom. Matt was jigging up some undersized AJ's while JoeZ loaded the bait well. Not much would be put in the fish box this day as the bite was very slow but Matt would add a nice Almaco Jack to the box jigging over our first spot.

We moved outin 339' but again very slow. 










Matt,you werethe man today! 










This was my first time fishing with Matt and JoeZ and even though the bitewas slow I certainly enjoyed my time meeting new fishing buddies.

You guys were great to have onboard.

Thanksfor a fun filled day on the water!

Jimmy


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the trip Jimmy, I had a good time fishing with you and JoeZ. You've got a nice boat and the enclosure sure came in handy first thing that morning. I wish the fishing would have been better but thats just how it goes, from the reports it sounded as if we were not the only ones that struggled yesterday. Too bad your new braid was bad, you lost a couple good fish (and jigs too) because of it. I'm still cussing that last foul hooked AJ I caught thinking it was a nice Grouper :crying I enjoyed swapping stories with you and Joe on ride back to the dock. It was a fun trip and sure was a heck of a lot better than going to work!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like you had a good day with great weather. As you said meeting new friends is pricless. Thanks for sharing your trip. Gene and Crew


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

any day fishing is better than a day at work

nice report


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a blast with you guys and you're Matt, I think that enclosure about saved our lives.

Thank you Jimmy for the trip, it was great to meet new people and make new friends. Can't wait to do it again guys, anytime.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

At least you guys got some fish in the box. Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had an hour or so on my hands today and took what little video -- very little, I'll do better next time -- I had and put it together.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Or not ... wtf?

Here's a link.

http://community.anglertube.com/_Quick-trip/video/493668/31348.html


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video Joe!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks man. Like I said, not much video taken and I really didn't spend too much time on it.

I don't like the quality from the host site as much as the YouTube hidef option but the music doesn't get blocked on this one.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good video Joe. Have you tried photobucket ??

Scott


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Joe, excellent job on the video...Thanks! :bowdown

And to set the record straight, I was trying a new technique leaving that protective plastic on the hook..LOL..turns out It was protecting my new Stren 50# Super Braid (Not So Super)...Dang, lost 2 nice fishand 2 jigswhen that line snapped...I thought the first time may have been my fault some how so rerigged and same thing...snap!:banghead

Oh well,it made for some great laughs...and Matt, thanks for saying I was PETA member trying to protect those fish made me laugh even harder.

Joe, I discovered a second Almaco in the ice chest when I got home but never saw you land it...I musthave been distracted trying to extract that plastic off my hook. LOL

Good job on the catch guys and thanks for the meat..:clap

Till next time!

Cheers! :letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

I had the same problem with the 50lb Superbraid snapping over and over.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job guys! sounds like a awesome trip.

sweet video joe z! alitle short but good. more work than most people think. great job and keep them coming.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Go_Sic'm (1/24/2009)*I had the same problem with the 50lb Superbraid snapping over and over.


Well, I just returned from Boaters World here in Gulf Breeze and Jimmy (MGR) replaced my300 yds of Super Braid on both reels(600yds) with 50# power Pro and refunded the difference of a few $$$ which I applied to replacing lost jigs.He didn't just give mereplacement line off the shelf butrespooled for me while I waited thenapologized for me losing the fish and my jigs as I departed the store. I nowfeel indemnified as can be in this situation and would hope all tackle stores would do the same if this happened out of thier store..If you recently purchased Stren Super Braid you my experience the same failure..

I know shopping at Boaters World isn't considered supporting local bait shop but Jimmy (MGR) is local and he definitely works hard for my business..His staff is very helpful and local fishing folks as well for the most part..I will be making the trek downtoGB Proper once Chris/Matt opens up so don't bash me too bad for using Boaters World.

Jimmy


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report, snaps, & video.

Evan.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey jim doing good keep it up. the big fish will come!


----------

